# Cool video of a Hawker Hunter...



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2009)

...blazing through the Swiss Alps...awesome stuff, really!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyaHWkox9K0_


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant Dave, Thanks. The background music was fitting, and that shot of 'scaling' Matterhorn was just stupendous!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 17, 2009)

Magnificent video and that music made it so.

Thanks for posting that link.

Cheers


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome! What was that they used for the background trac? Catchy tune, that!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2009)

RA, the song in the video is "Ameno" by Era


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

Fantastic video, many thanks for sharing.


----------

